# Ausbildung bei der Deutschen Bahn



## fidel123 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe vor mich als Lokführer bei der Deutschen Bahn zu bewerben, also Ausbildungsplatz. Nun aber wird auf der DB Seite Stellen für Lokführer und Triebfahrzeugführer angeboten, aber ich versteh einfach nicht wo da der Unterschied ist? Lese Überall das Lokführer/Triebfahrzeugführer irgendwie gleich behandelt wird. Nur wird für Lokführer ein sehr guter Hauptschulabschluss oder guter Realschulabschluss verlangt und es gibt nur 8 freie Plätze. Und für Triebfahrzeugführer gibt es 25 Stellen und man braucht einen HA Abschluss mit abgeschlossender Ausbildung oder Realschulabschluss. Aber ich finde niergends was der Unterschied zwischen den 2 Ausbildungsberufen ist? Weiß das vielleicht jemand mehr darüber? Danke im vorraus.

MFG


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich das bei Wikipedia (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lokführer#Triebfahrzeugf.C3.BChrer_bei_einzelnen_Bahngesellschaften) richtig lese, ist Lokführer eine Qualifizierung nach der Ausbildung zum Triebfahrzeugfüher.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2012)

Triebfahrzeugführer ist die Grundausbildung, die weitere Qualifiktaion zum Lokführer auf bestimmte Baureihen dauert? 7 - 9 Monate. (Unsicheres Wissen)
Bewerb mich gerade auch, nur bei Privatunternehmen. 
Und denk dran, du musst nen BMI nicht höher als 30 haben. Nur so nebenbei


----------



## fidel123 (1. Februar 2012)

Okay, aber warum steht bei Azubi zum/zur Eisenbahner/-in Lokführer&Transport , das die Ausbildung 3 Jahre dauert?

Hier ist auch der Link:

https://karriere.bahn.de/psp/kops/B_ERECRUITMENT/B_BEW_DB/c/B_EBEWERBUNG.B_ESTM_AUSSCHR.DEU?JOB_REQ_NBR=120169&B_MEDIUM_CD=001&SEQNUM=2


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2012)

Denke die Qualifiktaion wird da nicht mitgezählt.


----------



## fidel123 (1. Februar 2012)

Hmm, was genaueres weißt du nicht oder? Weil wär schon von Vorteil zu wissen bei was ich mich da Bewerbe entweder nun bei dem Link oben oder als Triebfahrzeugführer


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2012)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Hmm, was genaueres weißt du nicht oder? Weil wär schon von Vorteil zu wissen bei was ich mich da Bewerbe entweder nun bei dem Link oben oder als Triebfahrzeugführer



Wie gesagt, ich bewerbe mich auch grad und da herrscht bei mir auch manchmal Verwirrung. Das ist alles was ich dir sagen kann, frag mal in einem Eisenbahnerforum nach. Obwohl es da ein paar Tage bis zur antwort dauern könnte.


----------



## fidel123 (1. Februar 2012)

Alles klar werd ich wohl machen, danke dir.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Februar 2012)

Zur Not einfach bei der Bahn nachfragen, die werdens schon wissen, kundet ja nur von Interesse wenn man spezielle Fragen hat und sich beraten lässt was 
für einen selbst besser geeignet ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Zur Not einfach bei der Bahn nachfragen



Das wäre jetzt irgendwie meine erste Anlaufstelle gewesen bei so einer Frage...


----------



## Potpotom (2. Februar 2012)

Sind Triebfahrzeuge nich die Triebwagen an S-Bahnen, am ICE etc.pp. und Loks einfach nur Loks die vor oder hinter den Waggons sind ohne aber direkt dazu zu gehören?

Oh Gott, versteht man was ich meine?


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sind Triebfahrzeuge nich die Triebwagen an S-Bahnen, am ICE etc.pp. und Loks einfach nur Loks die vor oder hinter den Waggons sind ohne aber direkt dazu zu gehören?
> 
> Oh Gott, versteht man was ich meine?



Ist eine Lok nicht ein altes Triebfahrzeug? Oder eben ein nicht mehr gebräuchlicher Name?


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht qualifiziert das eine ja, um Personenzüge zu leiten und das andere "nur" um "unbemandete" Züge zu führen?!
Wie bei Autotransportern, oder so ähnlich


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Naja, ich frage mich ganz ehrlich, warum man dort eine Ausbildung machen sollte. Wenn einem der Beruf Spaß macht - ok. Gibt keinen besseren Grund. Aber alles andere? Miese Arbeitszeiten, sinkende Löhne, nervige Kunden, hohe Gefahr der Arbeitslosigkeit und keine unbefristeten Verträge. Ich würde das nicht machen wollen.


----------



## Potpotom (2. Februar 2012)

Also ich habs nu doch fix mal gegoogelt... unter einer Lok versteht man halt Lokomotiven an die Waggons ohne eigenen Antrieb gekoppelt werden und ein Triebwagen ist eine "Lok" die fest mit den Waggons, welche zum Teil einen eigenen Antrieb haben, verbunden ist.


Triebwagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lokomotive:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut, wirklich weiterhelfen tut das nu auch wieder nich.


Rein aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich das Führen einer Lokomotive höher bewerten, warum, keine Ahnung.
xD


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich habs nu doch fix mal gegoogelt... unter einer Lok versteht man halt Lokomotiven an die Waggons ohne eigenen Antrieb gekoppelt werden und ein Triebwagen ist eine "Lok" die fest mit den Waggons, welche zum Teil einen eigenen Antrieb haben, verbunden ist.
> 
> 
> Triebwagen:
> ...


Triebwagen und Triebfahrzeug sind 2 verschiedene Dinge


----------



## Potpotom (2. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Triebwagen und Triebfahrzeug sind 2 verschiedene Dinge


Nicht auf die Frage bezogen... das eine kann Teil des anderen sein, ist aber eher unerheblich wenn es um den Unterschied Triebfahrzeug/Lokomotive geht.


----------



## Alterac123 (6. Februar 2012)

Mein Opa war 50 Jahre bei der Bahn und der sagt mir immer :"Fang da bloß nie an, Jung".


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und denk dran, du musst nen BMI nicht höher als 30 haben. Nur so nebenbei




NOOOOOOIN


----------

